# Chevy 2500HD Went Through The Ice Last Nite



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

In a previest post I toled you guys that I new a guy that puts his truck through every year. Well, last nite he was driving out to his ice shack and he put the whole truck through in 14' of water. Both him and the guy that was with him got out safely, but the other guy almost didn't make it out. Sorry I didn't get any pics of them getting it out. As of 6:00pm 1/9/10 it still was not out.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

oh dang.....


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: he must have money but no brains if he can afford to pull it out and get a new truck or get it repaired, does insurance cover stupidity??? oh and btw those are some nice pictures


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Ouch...I remember seeing you post that. I am glad he is okay. How thick was the ice?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ajslands;952058 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: he must have money but no brains if he can afford to pull it out and get a new truck or get it repaired, does insurance cover stupidity??? oh and btw those are some nice pictures


He had to hire a diver to hook chains on it, but he is doing the rest of the work himself. He can also fix it himself. His insurance won't cover it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mycirus;952059 said:


> Ouch...I remember seeing you post that. I am glad he is okay. How thick was the ice?


Most places it's 12", but were he went through there was only 6".


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW. Does it every year and he was dumb enough to try again? I'm sorry but if I failed at it once there wouldn't be no second shot.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

wouldent he have to hire a diver to hook chains on it too, or did some one just jump in, and **** how much do parts cost for fixing a truck that goes in the water every year, if it were me i would have it sealed, and not drive on the ice with the plow on, it looks like he was plowing too. dumba**


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;952064 said:


> WOW. Does it every year and he was dumb enough to try again? I'm sorry but if I failed at it once there wouldn't be no second shot.


Tis is the first time he ha put it completly through. All the other times only the front tires broke through and the plow would cach and it wouldn't go all the way in.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

What lake is that? My insurance wont cover if i go through the ice.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bacwudzme;952089 said:


> What lake is that? My insurance wont cover if i go through the ice.


It's on North Pond.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

mercer_me;952081 said:


> Tis is the first time he ha put it completly through. All the other times only the front tires broke through and the plow would cach and it wouldn't go all the way in.


That would be enough for me....I would call it a blessing and not try again.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

mercer_me;952117 said:


> It's on North Pond.


I think you mean IN!!!!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh nice. That's why I have atv's for ice driving.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mercer_me;952117 said:


> It's on North Pond.





mycirus;952133 said:


> I think you mean IN!!!!!


:laughinglaughing:
I just talked to my buddy that was helping them and the have it out now (7:30pm).


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I hope your buddy has pics of it coming out. We need to see those....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

mercer_me;952062 said:


> Most places it's 12", but were he went through there was only 6".


Look at the chunks floating and scattered again. That ice was maybe 3 inch and looks like 2. I have drove on 6 inch ice long ago in Michigan when I was young n dumb. 6 inch woulda been more than enough to support the truck.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh ****! I wanna see pics of it when its out of the water.

Take a quad or argo out onto the ice. Or walk. Don't take something you make money with. This just makes me sick. Was it a Duramax or gasser?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

LMAO omg. I remember talking to you about this mercer.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;952064 said:


> WOW. Does it every year and he was dumb enough to try again? I'm sorry but if I failed at it once there wouldn't be no second shot.


Word, even though it's not covered by his insurance. I hope his insurance drops him, since he does the same thing each year. He probaly also drives stupid in other ways.

Also does he get fined for contamination of a waterway in Maine. Here in Pa a guy did that a few years back on Lake Wallenpaupack. Ended up getting a $5000 fine from the state's EPA. On top of recovery fees and vehicle repair.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mycirus;952145 said:


> I hope your buddy has pics of it coming out. We need to see those....


Sorry, he didn't have a camera with him and I was there for less than hour when they first got started.



REAPER;952180 said:


> Look at the chunks floating and scattered again. That ice was maybe 3 inch and looks like 2. I have drove on 6 inch ice long ago in Michigan when I was young n dumb. 6 inch woulda been more than enough to support the truck.


There was 2 layers of ice, a 2" layer then some water then a 4" layer.



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;952181 said:


> Was it a Duramax or gasser?


It was a 6.0 Gas job.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

mercer_me;952300 said:


> It was a 6.0 Gas job.


It still is. It's just very wet and cold

I hate stupid people like this guy. He drove thru the ice and got very lucky Then he did it again and got what he deserved. (from what it sounds like)


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

jimaug87;952375 said:


> I hate stupid people like this guy. He drove thru the ice and got very lucky Then he did it again and got what he deserved. (from what it sounds like)


I know he sounds like an A$$, but he is realy a nice guy. He just doesn't think things through sometimes.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

that moron definately has more money than brains to do it year after year, he needs an Argo for sure.... I could sell him one! or two! or three! 

I won't drive my truck on the ice for anything... At my marina, out in the bay they do some motorcycle ice racing each winter, last year the guy who was supposed to plow the track couldn't and they tried to get me to.... I said no... I can't afford to replace my truck if it fell through and my insurance wouldn't cover it....


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

mycirus;952133 said:


> I think you mean IN!!!!!


:laughinglaughing:


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, this is too funny :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Not to laugh at his misfortune, but the fact that it has happened to him before.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

we must see pics of it coming out!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

new photos new photes!


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

mercer_me;952061 said:


> He can also fix it himself. His insurance won't cover it.


If he does get it running again I bet he will be plagued with future troubles as corrosion sets into all the wiring. Should cost a ton up front with replacement modules, instrument cluster, fluid flushes, probably an ABS unit and module, stereo, HVAC controls etc. Glad he wasn't hurt,* is he still gonna plow lakes?*


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

here's your sign..........................


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

so why was he plowing that pond?


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

I think he has been watching to many episodes of ICE Road Truckers ..LOL


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt400;952698 said:


> If he does get it running again I bet he will be plagued with future troubles as corrosion sets into all the wiring. Should cost a ton up front with replacement modules, instrument cluster, fluid flushes, probably an ABS unit and module, stereo, HVAC controls etc. Glad he wasn't hurt,* is he still gonna plow lakes?*


Why stop now? He got the annual dunking out of the way, should be fine for the rest of the season.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

ontario026;952454 said:


> that moron definately has more money than brains to do it year after year, he needs an Argo for sure.... I could sell him one! or two! or three!
> 
> I won't drive my truck on the ice for anything... At my marina, out in the bay they do some motorcycle ice racing each winter, last year the guy who was supposed to plow the track couldn't and they tried to get me to.... I said no... I can't afford to replace my truck if it fell through and my insurance wouldn't cover it....


Where in eastern ontario do you live?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

WLBZ had a little article about this. He said he had already been on the ice a couple times before this.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

schmol;952889 said:


> Where in eastern ontario do you live?


just a bit south of you Schmol, I live in brocville but my marina is the old Bridgeview Marina in Johnstown, now we are St. Lawrence Marina.....

Matthew


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

ontario026;952918 said:


> just a bit south of you Schmol, I live in brocville but my marina is the old Bridgeview Marina in Johnstown, now we are St. Lawrence Marina.....
> 
> Matthew


They have ice races near me too, near Hurst marina just outside of Osgoode. I kinda want to see if they are running them today but I have not been out on the ice yet and I'm always a little nervous about that first trip out.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Talk about wet behind the ears (literally) . Hes definetly a slow learner.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

2COR517;952853 said:


> Why stop now? He got the annual dunking out of the way, should be fine for the rest of the season.


:laughing: an incident like that would give me nightmares. Sounds like the passenger might have been the one with a wakeup call.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt400;952698 said:


> is he still gonna plow lakes?





turb0diesel;952744 said:


> so why was he plowing that pond?


He has to plow out to his ice shack becouse it's so big he has to haul it with a truck. He said it weighs about 4,000lb. He should probably build a smaller ice shack.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

nice pics thanks


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Jello1;952214 said:


> Also does he get fined for contamination of a waterway in Maine. Here in Pa a guy did that a few years back on Lake Wallenpaupack. Ended up getting a $5000 fine from the state's EPA. On top of recovery fees and vehicle repair.


Best I can tell, it's only a violation if they fail to notify the Commissioner of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife "immediately, by the fastest means of communication" (although there doesn't seem to be a specified time limit on that), and then get it removed as directed in Title 17, Sec. 2267-A. An owner can still be liable for any damages resulting from the submersion or the removal. I bet there'd be some scrambling if the body of water was part of a public water supply.

That guy doesn't need an Argo, he needs a Rescue Alive. Or if the guy who was his passenger is going to ride with him anymore, the passenger should insist on being given an immersion suit, a flotation vest, and a Pick-of-Life set before they go anywhere.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

It was in the local newspaper:
http://kennebecjournal.mainetoday.com/news/local/7316151.html


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mick;954084 said:


> It was in the local newspaper:
> http://kennebecjournal.mainetoday.com/news/local/7316151.html


It was also the talk of the town. There was atleast 40 people out there waching them get it out.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

mercer_me;954114 said:


> It was also the talk of the town. There was atleast 40 people out there waching them get it out.


Please tell us 1 of the 40 people was taking pictures as it came out! lol


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Maine_Train;953977 said:


> Best I can tell, it's only a violation if they fail to notify the Commissioner of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife "immediately, by the fastest means of communication" (although there doesn't seem to be a specified time limit on that), and then get it removed as directed in Title 17, Sec. 2267-A. An owner can still be liable for any damages resulting from the submersion or the removal. I bet there'd be some scrambling if the body of water was part of a public water supply.
> 
> That guy doesn't need an Argo, he needs a Rescue Alive. Or if the guy who was his passenger is going to ride with him anymore, the passenger should insist on being given an immersion suit, a flotation vest, and a Pick-of-Life set before they go anywhere.


Wow, i guess they're a bit more lenient than PA.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

we had a local excavating company put one through on a lake around here a couple weeks ago, lucky he was in shallow water. I blacked out the name on it for the sake of the company, and no it was not us.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

this last weekend i was just out on a huge lake here, but the differance is there was about 4-5ft of ice! they have a whole road system set-up out there its pretty nice. i had family with me from down south and they were freaking out but they didnt understand it was perfectly safe..maybe this is why? lol


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

most vehicles dont go through the ice because pure weight. what happens is when you drive like a moron and are going too fast a wave is created underneath the ice. the faster you go the bigger the wave. when that wave gets big enough it will shatter the ice infrot of you and down you go. i was fishing on mille lacs once and some guys in a suburban we drunker than a skunk and were going around 40 mph across the ice and it litterally broke open about the size of loading dock, tip forward into the ice and the suburban went in like it was driving into a parking garage, then the chunck of ice flipped back up and it looked as if nothing happend, all the people in the car drowned.


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

91AK250;954402 said:


> perfectly safe..


ice is never safe.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

idk, when its 5ft thick i feel pretty damn safe but thats just me. but you are right crazy things do happen sometimes. luckly i stayed away from the fully loaded tanker that was out hot mopping part of the lake infront of a home for a nice skating rink lol


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

ive been on frozen lakes ever since i could walk, yea, the ice gets thick here to... 3-4 feet some years. but water currents springs and yes beleive it or not the salt from the roads can make it surprise you
but who am i to talk i was just driving on 15 inches today....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

This line from the article was great: "He's bound and determined to get out there," she said. *"He hasn't got in any trouble any year before, so he thinks he's OK."*


----------



## bigstriss (Jan 2, 2009)

we gotta have more pics


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

plowguy43;955141 said:


> This line from the article was great: "He's bound and determined to get out there," she said. "He hasn't got in any trouble any year before, so he thinks he's OK."


I hadn't read the KJ article until just now, but somehow I knew the above quote would be from the driver's (probably long-suffering) wife.
Even before that, the whole story made me think of a certain urban legend from back in '96 or so, falsely attributed to an Arkansas newspaper. That quote clinched it.
At least there was no mention of "Here, hold my be-ah and watch this." 

"Upon being notified of the wreck, Lavinia, Poole's wife, asked how many frogs the boys had caught, and did anyone get them from the truck."

The Bullet Fuse


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

AllOutLandscape;955035 said:


> ive been on frozen lakes ever since i could walk, yea, the ice gets thick here to... 3-4 feet some years. but water currents springs and yes beleive it or not the salt from the roads can make it surprise you
> but who am i to talk i was just driving on 15 inches today....


well that one thing going for us, we dont use salt on the roads lol


----------



## lbkwholesaleco (Feb 26, 2014)

crazy! never seen this on here before


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That sucks!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I won't drive my truck on the ice for nothing.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

About 8-10 years ago my neighbors excavation company plowed the small pond across from my house with a F350 Mason Dump with a sander in the bed, not sure if it had anything in it. That was a sight!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I drive my truck out some when there is plenty of ice but, I never leave the plowed road and I don't do any plowing on the ice.


----------

